# conector ps2



## polloneutron (Feb 18, 2008)

buenas! tube un problema al conectar el mouse al pc y queme un componente microelectronico con la nomenclatura "FB" que estaba tras el conector ps2 hembra en la placa y no se de que se trata por favor le agradeceria si tienen alguna información o plano de esta sección para poder repararla. tengo una placa de la que podria sacar este tipo de componentes pero no se si manejan distintos valore como las "r" o los "c" etc..bueno cualquier información es bienbenida, gracias!


----------



## heli (Feb 18, 2008)

Por FB probablemente sea una perla de ferrita (una bobina o inductancia para eliminar interferencias). Puedes sustituirla por otra similar, aunque el valor de inductancia (microhenrios) no sea el mismo funcionará bien (puede que generes mas interferencias).
Tambien puedes sustituirla por un simple hilo de cobre, ten cuidado, si haces otro cortocircuito en el ratón podrías quemar algo mas importante.
Ten en cuenta que quizás ese no sea el único componente averiado...


----------

